# Biete mal was nicht technisches - Vertrieb/Marketing



## JoergH (9 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da wir freie Kapazitäten haben, suchen wir noch Aufträge (wen wundert das in der heutigen Zeit)! 

Schwerpunkt: Steuerungs-/Automatisierungstechnik, IBV, AutoID und alles was sonst noch technisch Spaß macht.

Wir sind im Bereich Neukundengewinnung, regionaler Vertrieb und Marketing in NRW/BeNeLux tätig (Nähe Düsseldorf).

Falls jemand also Interesse haben sollte, gerne anrufen: 02151-5303531 oder hier mehr http://www.salesgroup21.com

Gruß
Jörg

P.S. Schönen Abend noch und bis morgen :-D


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 November 2010)

Was sucht ihr jetzt genau ? Aufträge um diese an an Freiberufler etc. zu Vermitteln oder Freiberufler um Aufträge abzuarbeiten ?


----------



## IBFS (9 November 2010)

Also wenn ich mir die Homepage so ansehe - alles Allgemeinplätze.

- Wir wollen etwas verkaufen, was wir noch nicht haben.
- Wir wollen jemanden akquirieren, wissen aber noch für welchen Kunden und für welche Projekte.
- Wir wollen mitmischen und mit etwas technischem Anstrich Geld verdienen.

Wieder eine der vielen Relaisstationen mit Mautgebühr-absicht  

Es ist immer sinnvoll, wenn sich Kunde und Dienstleister DIREKT und OHNE Umwege auf gleiche Augenhöhe begegnen.

Dann braucht es auch keine tollen Callcenter und sich drehende bunte Bilder.

In diesem Sinne alles Gute.

Frank


----------



## JoergH (10 November 2010)

"alles Allgemeinplätze...."
Oops, interessantes Feedback zur neuen Webseite und zum Verständnis. Die Alte war eben etwas altbacken nicht mehr "sexy" genug gewesen. Wie mans's macht, macht man's eben falsch. Verstanden!

"Was sucht ihr jetzt genau ? "
Wir vermitteln nicht, wir sind es selbst die die Aufträge abarbeiten und wir suchen eben Auftraggeber z.B. wenn eine lokale Präsenz oder neue Kunden gesucht werden.

"Dann braucht es auch keine tollen Callcenter"
Oops, wir sind keines und in dem Punkt sind wir uns wirklich einig.
Wir sind Vertriebler die im Auftrag von Kunden deren Kunden vertrieblich betreuen, neue Kunden gewinnen oder auch Marketingaufgaben übernehmen. Ein klassischer Dienstleister. Wir arbeiten hier wie ein interner Mitarbeiter mit Telefonnummer, Visitenkarte usw. nur das der Auftraggeber nur den effektiven Aufwand trägt ohne Sozialkosten, Büro, KFZ usw. und natürlich auch Urlaube, Krankheit ...

"Wir wollen etwas verkaufen, was wir noch nicht haben."
Klar, haben ja unsere Auftraggeber. Wir sind nur Vertrieb oder wie war das gemeint?

"Wir wollen jemanden akquirieren, wissen aber noch für welchen Kunden"
Stimmt so nicht, wir haben derzeit > 6000 aktive Kontakte in der Region. Die Projekte bringen oder brachten natürlich jede Menge Kontakte und auch Kunden (steht auch auf der Webseite).

"Wir wollen mitmischen und mit etwas technischem Anstrich Geld verdienen."
Klar will jeder Leben. Nur den "technischen Anstrich" nehm' ich dir als Dipl.Phys.Ing(U) mit über 25 Jahren Berufserfahrung etwas übel.

"Es ist immer sinnvoll, wenn sich Kunde und Dienstleister DIREKT und OHNE Umwege auf gleiche Augenhöhe begegnen."
Wenn's klappt. Meine Erfahrung zeigt oftmals, nicht immer, das es nicht immer klappt, besonders wenn es in's Senior Management oder Einkauf geht (von wegen gleicher Augenhöhe).

Danke erst einmal für das erste Feedback. Egal welches, es ist immer positiv.


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2010)

@JoergH

Das finde ich mal eine echt gute Reaktion auf Kritik, sieht/liest man so wirklich nicht oft!!!


----------



## Oberchefe (10 November 2010)

> nur das der Auftraggeber nur den effektiven Aufwand trägt ohne Sozialkosten, Büro, KFZ usw.



und Ihr zahlt da drauf?


----------



## JoergH (11 November 2010)

natürlich nicht. Es muss schon für alle Seiten Spaß machen. Wir sind immerhin in diesem Segment seit 2004 im Markt und wissen wo die Grenzen sind.


----------

